# Black Walnut Layer Cake with Creamy frosting



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

I am searching for a recipe for "Black Walnut Layer Cake", it was searved at several resturants a few years ago. I have looked everywhere for the recipe. It was served chilled, and had a creamy white frosting. It was yummy. Does anyone have such a recipe to share?


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Thanks Afra,

I believe this recipe is close or the one I have been looking for. Thank you so much for supplying the recipe. I will try it this week! Thank you, thank you...PJ


----------



## lamar (Jun 28, 2012)

So, where is the recipe?  We cannot find where it is posted.  Thanks!


----------

